# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Hello everybody. New rootkit?

## ppp0

I cannot clean this rootkit from my system...

It accesses my ftp sites and inserts javascript code like this in file "virus.txt" and id don't know how to solve this problem...

And i've attached "avptool_syscheck.zip"....

Any suggestions ? Please ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Close/unload all the programs excepted AVZ and Internet Explorer 

Switch off:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore
- Close all the opended programs excepting AVZ and Internet Explorer


- Execute following script


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\IsPubDrv.sys','');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\IsPubDrv.sys');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Clean Temp-Maps, Cache of Browsers, Recycler.  Use Windows service tool cleanmgr  or CCleaner or ClearProg
- Close all the programs and start only Internet Explorer!!!
- Repeat 3 log files in accordance with the rules. 
- Switch Antivirus and, if you have - Firewall, on.
- Go On-Line
- Attach 3 logs to your new post..

----------


## ppp0

i've completed my scan and all files are in attachment.

*virusinfo_cure.zip* is the quarantine, you have to upload it over the red link on the top of this page.

Почему пишете в английском разделе?

----------


## Rene-gad

- Выполните скрипт


```
begin
executerepair(13);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Больше ничего плохого не видно.

----------


## ppp0

Ооо спасибо большое  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 24 минуты*

Эээ блина зачем затерли все мои домены ептать ?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Эээ блина зачем затерли все мои домены ептать ?


Они нехорошие.

----------


## ppp0

ну не совсем - мне как девелоперу они нужны ) 
кстати троян лезет все равно - видимо из-за того, что я не менял пароли на ftp...

----------


## Rene-gad

Вы очистку от мусора сделали? Обновите базы АВЗ, повторите логи по правилам.

----------


## XP user

> ну не совсем - мне как девелоперу они нужны ) 
> кстати троян лезет все равно - видимо из-за того, что я не менял пароли на ftp...


Я поговорил бы с хостером на вашем месте. Не исключено, что проблема у него, а не у вас.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ppp0

> Я поговорил бы с хостером на вашем месте. Не исключено, что проблема у него, а не у вас. 
> 
> Paul


Дело в том,  что у меня на трех хостах такое - пароли сменил - буду дальше смотреть - полезет или нет

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Вы очистку от мусора сделали? Обновите базы АВЗ, повторите логи по правилам.


Да я чистил от мусора все - все делал по правилам. Если смена паролей не помогла - повторю все шаги сначала. Спасибо )

----------

